# Lang vs Pitmaker



## walleyeslayermi (Aug 8, 2016)

Jumping to KCBS next summer, and I need either a new rig or an additional rig. I currently have a Lang 60D I bought from a buddy, but it just doesnt seem big enough for 4 meats. I've tried to contact Lang in regards to a custom build ( nothing real fancy) and was told they were not interested. I could buy what I want from lang and then have someone else set it up the way I want. 

Pitmakers sure do look sharp to the eye, I've read nothing but good reviews (haven't looked for bad yet). Bit pricey, but get it setup the way I want straight from them. Just not sure on thier offset/RF models.

I do like my current lang and have done well in the comps that I have done.
I think I want to stay towardsthe stick burn, I've heard you loose some flavor with the cabn style.

So, give me some thoughts.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm very surprised that Lang turned you down.

They advertise on their site that they do custom rigs.

Al


----------



## walleyeslayermi (Aug 8, 2016)

I was too, didnt discuss option's just a flat out no we dont do that.


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 8, 2016)

I would have thought your 60D would have given you enough room. You looking to move up to an 84D in a Lang?


----------



## walleyeslayermi (Aug 8, 2016)

Others are saying its plenty, idk. I wanted to get 2 48's set on one trailer..


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 8, 2016)

walleyeslayerMI said:


> Others are saying its plenty, idk. I wanted to get 2 48's set on one trailer..


Was you looking at 2 48's for cooking different temps? Sounds like that would be a nice setup.


----------



## walleyeslayermi (Aug 8, 2016)

Yep they already do it in the 84 and 108. You can get a 48 that open on opp side than standard....


----------



## glocksrock (Aug 9, 2016)

Check out cauble custom fabrications, he's a member on this site and is pretty local to me in NC. He does some really nice work and builds custom pits, he makes lots of reverse flow stuff too, I'd contact him for a quote on what you are looking for. You can check out his facebook page for lots of pics of his work.


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 9, 2016)

How do you currently cook stuff now...what goes on,what shelf?
Maybe you could get a cooker specifically for chicken and do your Butts & brisket on your 60.
Also if you cook ribs how many racks do you cook?

To be honest I have never competed but I have been to a few.
I decided if I ever competed I would probably spend way to much money. :icon_confused:


----------



## jirod (Aug 9, 2016)

I recently bought a Bell Fab smoker.  Craig there is good to deal with and will do lots of different things if you ask him to.  Looking through the photos he has on his site looks like he can and will do lots of custom stuff.

Now I will be honest mine isn't as "clean" looking as the Horizons and a Lang that I have seen.  Welds and cuts aren't as pretty.  But it is very well made, seals well, and compared to Langs is much more affordable.  Just my take on seeing only a couple of the more main name brand smokers.  Never been to a comp to see the types of rigs they have.


----------



## mikesys (Aug 19, 2016)

Have you looked at the Yoder smokers, they do custom rigs.


----------



## danbono (Sep 11, 2016)

Check out Shirley Fab.   They will build you any thing you want and do an excellent work on it!!!


----------



## langbbq smokers (Sep 19, 2016)

We do custom work. As long as we don't strive away from our Reverse flow set up. Give us a call again if your still interested and ask for Benjamin he certainly would be interested to see what you have in mind. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## 3montes (Sep 19, 2016)

Are you committed to a reverse flow? .I think you get more versatility with a standard off set and tuning plates. I looked long and hard at Lone Star Grillz. He is pretty decent on his prices and makes some nice rigs. Looks to be very quality. Check out some his You Tube vids. Just Google Lone Star Grillz.


----------



## big swole (Oct 13, 2016)

3montes said:


> Are you committed to a reverse flow? .I think you get more versatility with a standard off set and tuning plates. I looked long and hard at Lone Star Grillz. He is pretty decent on his prices and makes some nice rigs. Looks to be very quality. Check out some his You Tube vids. Just Google Lone Star Grillz.


THIS!!!!^^^^   Lodestar Grillz is one of my Favorites I've studied on!!   In fact I ordered one of their LSG Insulated Vertical Cabinet smokers.  I pick it up next week.  One of their offset is my next!!

BUT,  I did however find a pretty decent deal on a Lang 60 on trailer (not deluxe), that I might consider since it's mobile on the trailer.

Can ANYone shed light on what I can expect on a reverse flow vs. standard??  Anyone have experience with both??


----------



## tbonejack (Nov 25, 2016)

This past weekend, Myron Mixon told me that he's cooking an upcoming invitation-only competition in California with a 36-inch smoker.  Just sayin'.


----------

